# The Reason I Have Been Selling



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have had to sell a few recently and am contemplating a biggish sale of another watch ... maybe.

Anyway this is the reason


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

'kinell!









Can you get a bracelet for it?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice John, are you gonna be a hitman or something ?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very nice John,never knew you were an Archer.

I used to shoot English longbow many moons ago,always wanted to start up again


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks very modern, what's it made from? Never shot a bow in my life - except for childrens toys. I always thought that it would be fun to try though


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2004)

Let me know if you are getting rid of any Omegas John.









BTW my middle son used to be into archery, used to shoot at the Croydon M.O's near the Purley way.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

excellent looking bow ...... and if you missed them with the arrow you could always poke them in the eye with that long sticky-out-bit at the front


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I used to shoot English longbow many moons ago, always wanted to start up again










I have only taken up recurve archery in the last few months ... been using club bows till now ... although I have done quite a bit of clout shooting with a longbow as well, its totally diferent ... I need a new longbow though, mine's knackered ... I have ordered a new bow but there is a 6 to 9 months waiting list









Paul I couldnt find a strap long enough









Roy its not a good hitman bow you need a compound bow for that









Paulus the bow handle is aluminium and the replacable limbs are laminated maple wood covered with fibreglass. They are the entry level limbs ... if I ever get good I will get carbon fibre and fibreglass ones.

I took it up because I wanted to do something that wouldn't f**k my lower back up, its all upper back ... I really enjoy it.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I can't wait to see your green tights....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

gravedodger said:


> excellent looking bow ...... and if you missed them with the arrow you could always poke them in the eye with that long sticky-out-bit at the front


 I can pick up "Sky TV" on a good day as well


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

raketakat said:


> I can't wait to see your green tights....










you wouldn't enjoy it Ian


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You sold watches to buy a coat hanger?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hhhmm...... each to his own









It looks a bit cumbersome, does it fold up and fit in a little violin case or something ?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mark
















Robin Hood-Capone.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

id hate to have to hold the violin that uses that bow


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------

